# Where do you get your plants?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I usually purchase my plants from liveaquaria, love them! But most of their plants are out of stock seasonal items...I need a secondary plant source. I buy some plants out of the petco tubes, theyve been okay...I dont like to buy them out of the tanks though, too risky. Ive also bought plants from Aquariumplants.com and was bombarded with inavasive critters, I wont go there again...great for ponds and large tanks, plants were healthy and all...but all those critters in a 10gal werent too appealing. Where do you purchase your plants and have you had success with them? Have they been fairly clean as far as hitchhikers and snails are concerned? Im trying to keep pond snails and other critters from coming into the tank.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> I usually purchase my plants from liveaquaria, love them! But most of their plants are out of stock seasonal items...I need a secondary plant source. I buy some plants out of the petco tubes, theyve been okay...I dont like to buy them out of the tanks though, too risky. Ive also bought plants from Aquariumplants.com and was bombarded with inavasive critters, I wont go there again...great for ponds and large tanks, plants were healthy and all...but all those critters in a 10gal werent too appealing. Where do you purchase your plants and have you had success with them? Have they been fairly clean as far as hitchhikers and snails are concerned? Im trying to keep pond snails and other critters from coming into the tank.


plantedaquariumcentral.com

I was supposed to get a discount when mentioning this site but never got it. Not good at answering email. but plants are fine, got a pond snail but that's once in 20+ bunches of plants bought.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I get all of my plants from other hobbyists on forums like this one. There are a few that are geared specifically toward planted tanks that I frequent as well.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got a catalog from a water garden company call William Tricker Inc-I haven't ordered anything from them and so I can't say if this place is any good or not...But they have great prices and fair shipping cost-plus, their aquarium plant list are nearly every species that works great for the dirt based NPT's.

I emailed them to find out how many in a bunch since I couldn't figure that out. Stem-4-5 and the floating 1/2 cup and number is listed on the rosette plants-usually 12.

Here is a link if anyone is interested and if you do order from them-Make a new post and tell us about it.

http://www.tricker.com/cat-oxygenating


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/mikeswetpets/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

This is where I'm planning on getting some of mine in the future. Heard good things.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

I just wanted to say that the William Tricker place is not far from me, and I have been there several times. I can't speak for the shipping, but I will tell you that the place is wonderful, and when they say "bunch," it's a lot of stuff. You can't beat those prices either. I recommend the apongetons (if they aren't listed in the catalog, they have a nice one called virio or something like that, big green ruffled leaves), the jungle vals, and the floating plants. 

The staff there are very nice, and the plants are well cared for...it's one of the oldest water lily stores in the US, and quite low-tech. 

I would say, watch for snails and maybe green hair algae on the plants from them. These plants are all grown, at least right now, in cooler temperature water,so expect an acclimation period when introduced to a warm tropical tank.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Mikeswetpets on Aquabid has great plants and nice fast shipping and great prices for what you get ! I get his Hornwort, Anacharis, Watersprite, and the cutest little Banana plant that is doing awesome and growing nice long stems with the most prettiest leaves, love it !!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> I get all of my plants from other hobbyists on forums like this one. There are a few that are geared specifically toward planted tanks that I frequent as well.


ditto that
I also got most of mine from fellow hobbyists in the area. there's a guy that keeps and sells rare plants a short distance from where I live. Plus NYC is accessible by subway, so meeting up with people is pretty covenient. we also often do group buys for discounts and cheaper shipping


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't say for online where the best plant place is, but I have 2 local stores that I love, although their prices can be pricey depending on what you get

The Wet Spot and World of Wet Pets here in Portland, Oregon

I don't know where in Maine you are but I grew up in Casco and my sister got all her stuff from a fish store in Westbrook near the old SD Warren Mill (It'll ALWAYS be SD Warren in my brain, my dad worked there for 20 years) but I don't know the name. She always got good fish from there. Maybe they have plants too.. I know it's near the river SD is on.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

My Petco has a plant-only tank for some of its plants that are usually free of freeloaders and don't come into contact with fish that I occasionally splurge on, but my favorite place to get plants is from other aquarists! Most of my plants have come from members of this site! It is great to have some new plants places to check out though - I love browsing.


----------

